
Hipster offended after mistaking himself for hipster - Tomte
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7021408195/hipster-offended-after-mistaking-himself-for-hipster-in-study-about-lookalike-hipsters
======
ibotty
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19336512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19336512)

